

Phusion Passenger Enterprise: Live IRB Console and Deployment Error Resistance - FooBarWidget
http://blog.phusion.nl/2012/07/26/roadmap-preview-2-live-irb-console-deployment-error-resistance-new-website/

======
bradleyland
I think the whole Enterprise Passenger concept is a fanstastic direction for
the Phusion guys. I've toyed with a lot of Ruby app servers, and Passenger
stands alone in its ease of deployment and stability of configuration. It
already feels more "enterprisy" than many other Ruby app servers. Please don't
misinterpret this as me saying other Ruby app servers are bad, just that
they're different. Passenger isn't just an app server, it's all the supporting
details that make it easy to deploy and manage, which I really, really
appreciate. I can't wait to become a paying customer.

